# Frustration mounting!



## Shouyousei (Jul 3, 2013)

Alright, so I could use a helping hand, or a pair of new eyes to look at my problem.
I started a new story, and it's fine, I know everything I want to happen. But when I went back to look at the timeline, I realized I started the story in the middle.
Now I have a disconnection, how in the heck do I manage to tie in the early chapters?
Any ideas?


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

Qua?

You'll have to give some more information. You started the story in the middle of the timeline? Timeline of what?
How do you tie in the early chapters? Haven't you already written them?

Or have you started writing, realized you've actually started writing the middle part of your story, and now you need to go back and do the start?


----------



## Shouyousei (Jul 3, 2013)

Cain said:


> Qua?
> 
> You'll have to give some more information. You started the story in the middle of the timeline? Timeline of what?
> How do you tie in the early chapters? Haven't you already written them?
> ...



I started writing, realized when I checked the timeline I had outlined for specific events, and noticed I started writing in the middle part of the story. Now I have to go back and do the start.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

How did you even manage that?

Hm.

How much of the middle part have you done?

Because personally, I would start writing from where I intended to start, and then go over what I had previously written. I may have lost out on some things, but it'll flow better.

Or, if the starting parts are not really important to the whole plot, you can ignore them all together, and continue writing from the middle part.


----------



## Shouyousei (Jul 3, 2013)

Cain said:


> How did you even manage that?
> 
> Hm.
> 
> ...



I had this scene in my head that I didn't wanna lose, so I started writing from there, and got a whole two chapters done before I stopped and I was like, "Well hell, this was suppose to start in Russia lifetimes ago! Now she's in America, on a train." The timeline for her is all sorts of wibbley wobbley timey whimey, so it's goop, and I didn't even think of checking it before I started.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

Shouyousei said:


> I had this scene in my head that I didn't wanna lose, so I started writing from there, and got a whole two chapters done before I stopped and I was like, "Well hell, this was suppose to start in Russia lifetimes ago! Now she's in America, on a train." The timeline for her is all sorts of wibbley wobbley timey whimey, so it's goop, and I didn't even think of checking it before I started.


As long as there aren't any denouements or large plot twists that you have otherwise missed out, it shouldn't be too hard to go back and start writing from the beginning, and then joining up to where you originally started. You may think tying it all together is hard work, but as long as you're in the right frame of mind, you should do just fine.

(Or you could go the easy way out and sum up any important plot points that happened in the part you missed out in flashbacks)


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 3, 2013)

I did that a couple of times. not that hard to write the first part unless you kill the main character in chapter one!


----------

